# Crown xls 1500



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Eye guys I have just finished building my home sub powered by the crown xls1500. I use a onkyo tx sr 805. I have heard many good things about this reciever and amp. 

My issue is that I am running a RCA from the reciever to the amp, sub wired to 8ohm bridged on amp. Getting little to no bass out of sub.. Volume has to be turned up to 65 on reciever to get the slightest bass from the sub. Not sure if I'm getting enough voltage to the amp from the reciever, if you have had this problem could u please help me.. Been waiting along time for this setup to be complete., any advice is appreciated..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lots of variables, but you have to be using the Channel 1 input on the amp, have the speaker wired to the amp correctly, bridge mode engaged in the amp’s set-up menu, and the Channel 1 gain knob has to be up. On the receiver end, you have to have the subwoofer activated, and the sub output level up high.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Please tell us what gain setting the Onkyo is set to for the subwoofer channel and what the gain setting your Crown amp is set to. 

These two components should not have any problems working together correctly as the Onkyo is capable of outputting plenty of voltage.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The Crown XLS amp is for professional use and will require a 4-to-9 volt signal to make it produce full power. Home consumer equipment will only produce a 1 volt signal (maybe a little more) and will not drive a professional amp up to full power


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

WooferHound said:


> The Crown XLS amp is for professional use and will require a 4-to-9 volt signal to make it produce full power. Home consumer equipment will only produce a 1 volt signal (maybe a little more) and will not drive a professional amp up to full power


 I have a MARANTZ 5008 driving a CROWN XLS 1500 with no issues at all...see my setup in DIY SPEAKERS forum

The issue is probably that your ONKYO is set to LARGE in SPEAKER CONFIGURATION which will negate the SUB OUT signal - change it to SMALL SPEAKERS and set the crossover point to 80hz....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

WooferHound said:


> The Crown XLS amp is for professional use and will require a 4-to-9 volt signal to make it produce full power. Home consumer equipment will only produce a 1 volt signal (maybe a little more) and will not drive a professional amp up to full power


Not according to the Crown spec sheet, IIRC it is 1.4V for full power out.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Crown’s published specs say the XLS 1500 can be driven to full output @ 4 ohms with only 1.4 Vrms. You don’t often see an amp that requires more than 3 volts. Most (but not all) modern AVRs produce output greater than 1 volt.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Original poster, you have two threads going on this subject, keep in mind for the future it's usually best to stick with one thread.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

ProCast12's said:


> Eye guys I have just finished building my home sub ..


What's your home-built sub like? Did you build the cabinet? Is it sealed or ported? Is it in a box?

Do you visually see major cone excursions on the subwoofer? If the cone is moving a lot, but you're not hearing much, that's one thing. The other thing is if it's just not getting much signal. 

If it's not getting signal, check your cables, then play with the menus inside the Crown XLS1500.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Sub box is ported. Front firing port. Sub does move and produce sound. Still working on it. Have to figure out where to go on the reciever to switch my speaker sizes.. I'm hoping I get it figured out soon. Getting p/o d at this speaker


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I did build the box


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Sub out on reciever 9.5 
Amp 3/4


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

ProCast12's said:


> Sub box is ported. Front firing port. Sub does move and produce sound. Still working on it. Have to figure out where to go on the reciever to switch my speaker sizes.. I'm hoping I get it figured out soon. Getting p/o d at this speaker


Can't tell by reading this if you really don't know how your AVR works or if you are just frustrated and are throwing things out there.
If you really don't know how to operate the AVR...Read the manual.
For manual speaker setup see page 86.
http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files/own_manuals/TX-SR805_875_B_En.pdf


----------

